# Tommy



## leadhead (Sep 26, 2015)

Tommy, 
I would like to thank you for taking the time for letting me cast a couple of your rods and tips you gave me. 
I went with the 13' 8-12 Paired with the 757ctm Sold my old lami. heaver and slosh 30, couldn't be happier, already thinking about the next setup.

Sincerely, 
Chris Murphy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Chris,

You are welcome. GREAT combo that should serve you well for many years.

Tommy


----------

